
IBM AI can predict with 95 percent accuracy which employees will quit - protomyth
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/03/ibm-ai-can-predict-with-95-percent-accuracy-which-employees-will-quit.html
======
externalreality
IBM replace 30% of HR with this algorithm. I mean I can't say I miss them. HR
is worthless. They do nothing. If you want to retain employees find out the
patterns that indicate that an employee is about to leave and find out the
patterns that make those employees stay. IBM is doing this. HR, and their
condescending, faux professionalism doesn't actually help employees with
anything. Most of them act like they are trained behavioral analyst, diversity
experts, what have you when they poses barely any training at all and are just
talking nonsense. Semi-automated machine assisted AI is the way of the future.

